# Whirlyball VII : You Better Pray Cause Your Gonna Pay!!



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Whirlyball VII : You Better Pray Cause Your Gonna Pay!!

Since I was forced to watch only the last time you are ALL on "THE LIST" :evilsmile :lol: 

This will be played Tuesday, Febuary 7th from 7-9pm. It will be open to the first 15 or 20 people to get me their money ($19) Everyone is welcome to play....please join us. 

Whirlyball is played on an enclosed court approximately 40 ft wide by 100 ft long with ten bumper cars, five cars each of yellow and red. Each person is given a Jai-Alai-like wicket they use to throw a softball size waffle ball at a basketball size target hanging at each end of the court. When you hit the target your team is given two points. Checking, of course, is allowed. Each arena has its own referee who sees that things do not get out of hand, helps with rules interpretation, (we normally have none), and contributes color commentary. Each round lasts 13 minutes with 2 minutes for player changes so we can have four games per hour. The rest of the waiting players can watch the games thru the glass around the arena. Both players and spectators have a great time! Adult beverages ARE permitted and recommended!! Snacks & munchies are also recommended while spectating.

WhirlyBall Clinton Township is located at:

19781 15 MILE RD.

CLINTON TWP, MI. 48035

I would like to confirm this date with the whirlyball people so please get your $ to me A.S.A.P.

Make & Send Payment To:
Sean OReilly
21431 Jefferson St.
Farmington Hills, MI.
48336

Those who have expressed an interest
Trouttime
NEMichsportsman
Yellowbelly80
Neal

Sean


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm in..

Gee....I hope you don't shoot yourself in the foot before this game


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I'll check my calander but I'm pretty sure Jr and I will be there.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Gone Fishing said:


> I'll check my calander but I'm pretty sure Jr and I will be there.


I vote we make Jr. play with one hand tied behind his back. He can either drive or shoot, but not both


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal said:


> I'm in..
> 
> Gee....I hope you don't shoot yourself in the foot before this game


I will be wearing body armor 24/7 untill the game :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Neal said:


> I vote we make Jr. play with one hand tied behind his back. He can either drive or shoot, but not both


He only got 6 or 7 goals last time. :lol: Ahhh, to be young again! I'm a foot taller than he is and he kicks my butt at basketball. I won't even try to play him at soccer. He still shows me some respect though because he needs me to find the fish.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Gone Fishing said:


> He still shows me some respect though because he needs me to find the fish.


Give it time...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Barring something coming up, I am in.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Nothing on the calander penciled in for the 7th of Feb. Count Jr and I in! You guys better bring your best game, Jr is taking this more seriously than the Perch tournament.:evilsmile


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

still checking schedule to see if I can show up again to watch the carnage !!:yikes:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Gone Fishing said:


> You guys better bring your best game, Jr is taking this more seriously than the Perch tournament.:evilsmile


Tell Jr his luck is about to change........I WILL....be on the court this time :SHOCKED: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'm game, gonna need to blow off some steam after freakin classes all day at work. hope yall brought helmets!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

The line up so far:
Trouttime .........Paid
NEMichsportsman
Yellowbelly80
Neal
Kevin
Gonefishing
Gonefishing Jr
MSUICEMAN
Fiji...Maybe
Salmonslammer

What about the rest of you "Girly-Men"??? :16suspect :evilsmile


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'm game.....won't be there till 730 again.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Brian,
I will personally reserve your spot...........


Slammed up into the corner that is :evilsmile :lol: :lol: see you Tuesday!!


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Count me in. Sean, no chickn out this time. No more self inflected wounds, let me do that for you instead ! :evil:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Melon said:


> Count me in. Sean, no chickn out this time. No more self inflected wounds, let me do that for you instead ! :evil:



Hey Mike, No worries....I did not forget about "Paid......but he got sumthin comming back" I will have your "Refund" for you on the 7th :evil:  

The line up so far:
Trouttime .........Paid
NEMichsportsman
Yellowbelly80
Neal
Kevin
Gonefishing
Gonefishing Jr
MSUICEMAN
Fiji...Maybe
Salmonslammer
Melon

What about the rest of you "Girly-Men"??? :16suspect :evilsmile


----------



## Gone Fishing Jr (Jul 23, 2003)

You guys had better be ready to play.:evilsmile I'm gonna get all you guys back, so be ready. You guys will be saying.:help:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Gone Fishing Jr said:


> You guys had better be ready to play.:evilsmile I'm gonna get all you guys back, so be ready. You guys will be saying.:help:


Hey Paul,
I was wondering when you were going to reply to your........ "Fan Club"!!  

I'll be watching my back AND blocking your shots  :lol: See you on Tuesday!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Hey I am content to play some D and pass the rock to Paul to score.
I will take my assist points


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

...I guess you're off the hook (Hey....it was BRUTAL out there tonight ! ) :yikes:


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Hey trout....Did you quit bleeding yet???:lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

GREAT time as always!!!!!

Red Rules!!!:woohoo1: 

Thanks for setting it up again Sean.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

salmonslammer said:


> Hey trout....Did you quit bleeding yet???:lol:


Bleeding??? It is merely a  Flesh Wound :lol: 

There are some new names at the TOP of the LIST..JOEL!!  

Dont worry Melon clemency is not in your future :evilsmile 

Thanks guys for a great time!!

Will post soon on the  March Event :woohoo1: 

Oh yea ..Red Drools!!! :mischeif:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Had a blast as always!

It is refreshing to be able to participate in an endeavor where fair play and good sportsmanship are the key!

Thanks to Sean for his organizational skills and the munchies!

Thanks to everyone else for another great MS experience!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Nice to stop by and watch for a little while with Foster. He enjoyed ridding the bumper car.

On the way home Foster did mention that Paul was probably the best player out there and that Neal didn't play with any hustle...


----------

